# What's the Urban Dictionary Definition of Your State?



## LibraryLady (Dec 23, 2015)

TOP DEFINITION
Montana
The most manly state in the union where men head-butt bison, punch trout in the face, and chop down trees with their gargantuan dicks.
"I'm a pussy!" 
-Someone who doesn't live in Montana
by BurlyMontanyan August 28, 2006

Urban Dictionary: Montana

LL


----------



## Raptor (Dec 23, 2015)

Top Definition for Texas:
Place of extreme weather.
_If you don't like the weather in Texas, wait five minutes.
_
Personally I like the 7th definition best:
The greatest state ever

Urban Dictionary: Texas


----------



## CDG (Dec 23, 2015)

Pennsylvania 
Better than your state. Sure, the roads suck, but not as bad as parts of Kentucky. Sure, the people can be dumb, but not as dumb as in Alabama. Sure, the weather sucks, but not as badly as it does in Alaska. Yeah, okay, it's a little rural, and you have to buy your liquor in state stores, and there's no beaches, but at least we're not West Virginia. Or Iowa. 

Plus, the Amish are cool, we make ketchup and chocolate, the Steelers used to be a decent team, and hey! we've got a town called Intercourse.
Pennsylvania has Intercourse. Your state doesn't.

Urban Dictionary: Pennsylvania


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 23, 2015)

Truer words about my great state were never spoken:

"A state that feels more like a large city surrounded by farmland. Most people who live in this state feel that it is divided into two areas--Chicago and Downstate. Although the official state capital is Springfield, just about everything gets done in Chicago. In fact, some out-of-staters actually believe that the capital of Illinois is Chicago. *Because of this, and many other things, most "downstaters" resent everything and everyone from Chicago.* 

Visitor: Where are you from? 
Illinois Guy: I'm from Peoria, Illinois. 
Visitor: Where's that? Near Chicago? 
Illinois Guy: No, it's about 50 miles west of Bloomington. 
Visitor: Where's Bloomington? 
Illinois Guy: Oh, forget it. It's near Chicago."

I'm waiting for the mass migration of Chicago residents as they escape after the city goes full-on Chiraq.  

I plan on using fake Starbucks storefronts to act as feints, drawing the younger and more resilient away from the main EA.


----------



## Lunch Pail (Dec 23, 2015)

Virginia

"Virginia is where the Dirty South begins, with the associated smoking hot southern women."

"Where Bourbon Whiskey was invented."

"Incest is not rampant in Virginia like some say, that’s bullshit. West Virginia on the other hand might have some issues."

“Sic Semper Tyrannis"! Motherfucker!!"

"The first state is mostly filled with good ol' southern folk, with the exception, of some tree huggers in northern Virginia"

"By Far the greatest state in the Union, We got spittin backy, chevys, and 12 gauges for everyone. This is where the South Begins, West Virginia didn't secede from Virginia we kicked those douches out cuz they dun banged their cousins...."

"Most VA residents do not consider NOVA as a part of VA. NOVA is kinda like D.C.'s mentally challenged little sister that spends most of her days locked in the closet drinking fluorinated tap water from a dog bowl. If you want to work hard and peruse the real American dream come to VA. If you want to spend your life in traffic and a pool of wannabe cultural piss move to NOVA."


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 23, 2015)

North Carolina has 5 pages of utterly benign entries, but this is the one:

North Carolina
The state above South Carolina. Somehow, a very thin state line managed to separate the very awesome state of North Carolina (and its beautiful mountains) from the shithole of a state that is South Carolina


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 23, 2015)

DocIllinois said:


> Truer words about my great state were never spoken:
> 
> "A state that feels more like a large city surrounded by farmland. Most people who live in this state feel that it is divided into two areas--Chicago and Downstate. Although the official state capital is Springfield, just about everything gets done in Chicago. In fact, some out-of-staters actually believe that the capital of Illinois is Chicago. *Because of this, and many other things, most "downstaters" resent everything and everyone from Chicago.*
> 
> ...



My wife is from Buffalo, NY and says the same thing about New York and New York City.


----------



## JWoody (Dec 23, 2015)

Devildoc said:


> My wife is from Buffalo, NY and says the same thing about New York and New York City.


 I usually get a blank stare when I tell people that I am from Upstate NY.


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 23, 2015)

Massachusetts 
- a whole lot of chusetts 

I love that. 
Urban Dictionary: massachusetts


----------



## Tbone (Dec 23, 2015)

I had to go to the 7th page to find anything good....


"the coolest state ever made 

fireworks, no car ipspection, rednecks, beer, huntin, mullets, trailors, 4 wheelers, chickens, crack heads, racism, lots more
i cant wait to go to alabama"

the crack heads are real.....unfortunately


----------



## policemedic (Dec 23, 2015)

Just to be contrary, the home province...

Québec
Still a Canadian province (sad) for about 3 years. Québec is the best province to get drunk especially on June 24 where Québecer celebrate the St-Jean Baptiste (their national festival).

The government keeps the legal age to vote under 18 years old to make sure that nobody votes for the "Parti Québécois", a sovereignist party that want the Québec to be a country.

English speaking Canadians hate French Québécois
French Québécois  hate English speaking Canadians.
English speaking Québécois are not real Québécois.

The "Poutine" as originally made in Québec with french fries, cheese and brown sauce.

Les Québécois  are really intelligent. They can speak 2 languages. They all speak French and a lot of them can speak English very well with a nice accent. They totally beat the English-speaking Canadians who don't want to learn another language.

They have their own dialect starting with Tabarn*k, c*alis, cri*ss, es*i, cibo*re, moé, toé, check (means "look").

If you want to be friends with a Québécois , give him a beer.
1) Normal Québécois : Vive le Québec libre!
2) Normal Québécois : Bièèèère!
3) Normal Québécois : Tabarn*k ça fait mal


----------



## AWP (Dec 23, 2015)

Urban Dictionary: Florida



> *The godforsaken Sunshine State renowned for weather and beaches. Florida is noteworthy for having no discernible season changes*. Well-known for its subpar education system, Florida is home to Florida State University, a party school known for its football team and its acceptance of anyone who has a pulse and can spell his or her own name correctly. The population here is an amalgam of inhabitants from elsewhere; if you wish to find a retired New Yorker, go to any one of Boca Raton's 5,000 retirement communities; if you want to find a Latino/Hispanic/person whose first language is Spanish, turn around. *Florida is a geographic anomaly in that the farther north you travel, the more Southern it seems (and sounds like), and the farther south you go, the more it seems like Cuba (as evidenced by the Little Havana area of Miami).* Still, Florida, as a whole, is without an easily recognizable dialect. All place names here are either of Spanish (Punta Gorda, Boca Ciega) or Native American (Tallahassee, Econolockhatchee River) origin, or contain the word "orange" in them. Florida decor has inexplicably come to mean "a seafoam green and pink couch with a watercolor pelican painting." *Floridians are not known for good taste; also missing are driving skills, especially in the frequent rain, and voting know-how*.



Also, the further south you go you'll find Northerners. So, Northerners/ Yankees and Cubans in southern Florida with Southerners in north Florida.

My state has its own tag on Fark. I love home.


----------



## Brill (Dec 23, 2015)

JWoody said:


> I usually get a blank stare when I tell people that I am from Upstate NY.



Isn't that called Canada?


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 23, 2015)

Devildoc said:


> My wife is from Buffalo, NY and says the same thing about New York and New York City.



Yup.... I was reading that thinking "that sounds REALLY familiar (just change the names and cardinal directions)"


----------



## medicchick (Dec 23, 2015)

Nevada
Would be fucked if it didn't have Las Vegas.

Pretty much what they all said, or about how empty it is.

I had to include where I grew up though...

michigan
a place where your horoscope is correct more often than the weather channel


----------



## CDG (Dec 23, 2015)

Adding a second for the state I was born and raised in.  This definition is what I hear probably 90% of the time when I tell someone.

Alaska
The most novel state in the United States.
What? You're from ALASKA? No one lives there!

Urban Dictionary: Alaska


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 23, 2015)

Louisiana: a flat state with bass-ackwards weather, strange accents, the best food you'll ever taste, beaucoup festivals, southern ignorance, Mardi Gras, a deeply influential heritage, and the most beautiful women in America. Shreveport is the equivalent of the mason-dixon line in Louisiana, because no one south of it wants to claim the north and vice versa. 
The southern part is mostly bayou marshland and traffic-ridden cities. (It's also the fun part.) 
The northern half is pretty much Arkansas. (I'm sorry.) 
It's a state with brown water, friendly faces, clear skies, unique music and unbearable humidity. Proud and stubborn, the older generations still cling to the antiquated ways of the cajun french culture, while the young embrace the urban ideals and try to discard the deep-seated heritage of the state. 
Laissez les bon temps roulez en la belle Louisiane! 
(Let the good times roll in the beautiful Louisiana!)

Only about the best fucking state ever! Everything about LA is totally unique to the south. You can hardly put us with the rest of the southern states, except for the fact that we pwn on the sourthern charm. We've got the food, accent and ghost stories to knock your socks off. Deep south LA will totally bring you straight into the voodoo, creole, alligators-hiding-in-the-swamps LA you think of. Home to the third largest port city in the world, New Orleans, Louisiana is drenched in history. Louisiana holds three of the longest bridges in the world: Lake Pontchartrain Causeway, the Manchac Swamp Bridge, and the Atchafalaya Basin bridge. Also, Gambit, who's the single most bad-ass X-Man of all is from New Orleans.

A tip for northern tourists; don't call New Orleans "Nawlins." We will make fun of you.
Visit beautiful Louisiana. "Louisiana: Fuck yeah."


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 24, 2015)

France
A country where 21st century Royalists still argue that the Abomination named Napoleon Bonaparte was subject  to daily intrusions from sewer salmon, turds swimming upstream to leap and shove themselves up *[MOD EDIT]* and *[MOD EDIT]* until *[MOD EDIT] *


----------



## asewland (Dec 24, 2015)

Maryland

The state with the biggest identity crisis in America. Parts of it like DC and Baltimore are extremely ghetto, with two of the top 5 murder rates in the country. Balto is the heroine capital of the world. Suburbs like Potomac are Bethesda are among the richest and most well educated in the country, and populated by lawyers and doctors with preppy rich children who drive Benz's. To the far west, you have the type of hicks that live in West Virginia up in the Appalachian mountains. To the south and the east you have the kind of hicks you might find in Mississippi. In Ocean City you have retired people who decided to go live on the beach. Around the bay area, you have a lot of fisherman. Maryland may be mixed up, but the crabs are damn good.


----------



## JustMe (Dec 24, 2015)

CDG said:


> Pennsylvania
> Better than your state. Sure, the roads suck, but not as bad as parts of Kentucky. Sure, the people can be dumb, but not as dumb as in Alabama. Sure, the weather sucks, but not as badly as it does in Alaska. Yeah, okay, it's a little rural, and you have to buy your liquor in state stores, and there's no beaches, but at least we're not West Virginia. Or Iowa.
> 
> Plus, the Amish are cool, we make ketchup and chocolate, the Steelers used to be a decent team, and hey! we've got a town called Intercourse.
> ...



Where you at in PA? I am based there at the moment...

Urban Dictionary: Washington State

The most beautiful, and culturally advanced state in America. The Mother of Indie Rock, Grunge, and the greatest guitar player to ever live- Jimi Hendrix. it's a clean, clear state. With great weather, a great enviroment, and wonderful places. The people are friendly, the crime is low, and it is the Northwest's paradise.
Man, the Northwest is awesome! especially Washington State!

^---  Makes sense....


----------



## x SF med (Dec 24, 2015)

UM, whoever wrote the one about Washington State never experienced the "Seattle Freeze"... it like the Fraternity/sorority Slam in College - nice to your face but ignore you or lambaste you behind your back unless you went to the same high School.  Oh and the traffic sucks and drivers are idiots for the most part.  They do have some very good wineries, but they're brewers have followed the over hopping trend - to the point that some of the beer is undrinkably bitter and raw.  the Seafood isn't bad, and hiking Mt. Rainier is excellent.  The gun laws are ok at this time, but that seems about to change from the influence of the hippie liberal patchouli crowd and the California expats who are trying to turn WA into CA north.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 24, 2015)

Better than your state. Sure, the roads suck, but not as bad as parts of Kentucky. Sure, the people can be dumb, but not as dumb as in Alabama. Sure, the weather sucks, but not as badly as it does in Alaska. Yeah, okay, it's a little rural, and you have to buy your liquor in state stores, and there's no beaches, but at least we're not West Virginia. Or Iowa. 

Plus, the Amish are cool, we make ketchup and chocolate, the Steelers used to be a decent team, and hey! we've got a town called Intercourse.
Pennsylvania has Intercourse. Your state doesn't.

I will add: East coast / west coast, hood rats with drama with the center of the state being awesome as fuck Amish food.

M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 24, 2015)

Urban Dictionary: Alabama



> A truly lovely state, by certain standards, where the unofficial motto is...
> "Alabama: At Least We're Not Mississippi



That was the only one that didn't suck. Otherwise, it was eight pages of "they're racist, obese, poverty stricken, uneducated, inbred hicks who fuck animals." Makes @Freefalling's hatred of Florida seem weak.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 24, 2015)

Well, that escalated quickly...

M.


----------



## JustMe (Dec 24, 2015)

x SF med said:


> UM, whoever wrote the one about Washington State never experienced the "Seattle Freeze"... it like the Fraternity/sorority Slam in College - nice to your face but ignore you or lambaste you behind your back unless you went to the same high School.  Oh and the traffic sucks and drivers are idiots for the most part.  They do have some very good wineries, but they're brewers have followed the over hopping trend - to the point that some of the beer is undrinkably bitter and raw.  the Seafood isn't bad, and hiking Mt. Rainier is excellent.  The gun laws are ok at this time, but that seems about to change from the influence of the hippie liberal patchouli crowd and the California expats who are trying to turn WA into CA north.



I am unable to like any post at this time but I would definitely be giving you a like for your accuracy @x SF med . You should update the urban dictionary ha ha ha!


----------

